# "Big White" lens choice



## nonac (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometime this summer I will be making a substantial purchase for a big white. I will be using it for field sports, football; soccer, and bird/wildlife photography. I am looking at 2 options:

500mm f/4L II

or

400mm f/2.8L II + Extender 1.4x III

What would you choose and why?

Thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 20, 2012)

400 f2.8


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd get the 400 f/2.8 and extender. The IQ on the 400 f/2.8 is amazing, and it's a type of lens that utilizes all the dual-cross types on the 1DX  .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2012)

nonac said:


> I will be using it for field sports, football; soccer, and bird/wildlife photography.



400mm f/2.8L II + Extender 1.4x III

500mm will likely be too long for soccer/football. OTOH, 560mm is often not long enough for birds. But...since you can always crop but often cannot back up, and since you listed sports first, I'd go with the 400mm.


----------



## Menace (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely the new 400 2.8 as 500 would be a bit long for soccer etc and its a stop slower

Happy shooting and do share some images with your new glass.

Cheers


----------



## Plainsman (Mar 7, 2013)

Get the 400/2.8II

f2.8 is highly preferable in poor light.

Furthermore if you get the 7D2 with its rumoured 24Mp your image size will be equivalent to 460/2.8 on the current 7D.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 7, 2013)

I know it's giving up a stop of light (400 f2.8 would be amazing), but the 200-400 f4 is in the same price range, and kind of gets you "everything telephoto" in one lens.
I would at least rent the lens and see if you like what it offers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2013)

9VIII said:


> ...but the 200-400 f4 is in the same price range, and kind of gets you "everything telephoto" in one lens.
> I would at least rent the lens and see if you like what it offers.



What is the list price for the 200-400/4, and from whom could one rent it? :


----------



## RGF (Mar 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > ...but the 200-400 f4 is in the same price range, and kind of gets you "everything telephoto" in one lens.
> ...



Canon has only said the lens is under development. Prototypes are out there and it appears in shows. Pre-production review on Luminous Landscape.

Cost - on par with Canon's long glass (or at least that is what is expected). With the Yen weakening, exports may get cheaper so could be below $10,000 but I wouldnot expect it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I will be using it for field sports, football; soccer, and bird/wildlife photography.
> ...


+1
Beat me to it as usual.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 8, 2013)

of the 2 choices you have mentioned, I would suggest the 400f2.8 L V2 + 1.4, I have & use this combination for Safari Photography & find the 400 an amazingly sharp & fast Lens. The 500 I have looked at recently but went for the 600f/4 L V2, again as it's the preferred choice for Safari work. I would also mention that the 300f/2.8 L V2 is my most used Lens (other than the 70-200f/2.8 L II), the 300 is without a doubt the fastest and sharpest Lens Canon make. The 200-400f/4 (1.4x) has been mentioned and I would agree that this would be a possible alternative for your needs, you give up some light (f/4 compared to the 400 @ f/2.8), but the biggest issue for now is the Lens doesn't exist in anything but a prototype form, I am not sure how long now Canon have been hanging this Lens out there as something about to be released, but it's become a bit of a "Never Ending Story", which is a pity as it's certainly a Lens that I would Buy & use.

So, 400f/2.8 L V2 + 1.4x, Unless Canon release the 200-400 tomorrow.


----------



## RGF (Mar 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> of the 2 choices you have mentioned, I would suggest the 400f2.8 L V2 + 1.4, I have & use this combination for Safari Photography & find the 400 an amazingly sharp & fast Lens. The 500 I have looked at recently but went for the 600f/4 L V2, again as it's the preferred choice for Safari work. I would also mention that the 300f/2.8 L V2 is my most used Lens (other than the 70-200f/2.8 L II), the 300 is without a doubt the fastest and sharpest Lens Canon make. The 200-400f/4 (1.4x) has been mentioned and I would agree that this would be a possible alternative for your needs, you give up some light (f/4 compared to the 400 @ f/2.8), but the biggest issue for now is the Lens doesn't exist in anything but a prototype form, I am not sure how long now Canon have been hanging this Lens out there as something about to be released, but it's become a bit of a "Never Ending Story", which is a pity as it's certainly a Lens that I would Buy & use.
> 
> So, 400f/2.8 L V2 + 1.4x, Unless Canon release the 200-400 tomorrow.



Not sure how often you need the big white lens, but if infrequent you could rent it and hope the never ending saga of the 200-400 finally ends

Agree that 300 is one sharp puppy. Hope the 200-400 rivals it


----------



## eml58 (Mar 9, 2013)

In my situation (I live in Singapore) rental is not really an option, but I agree, the 600 is used only when I go to Kenya/Tanzania, or Antarctica/Arctic, the 600 is often simply too long, but the 400/300 are pretty well spot on for my style of Photography.

Once the 200-400 finally shows it's head, I'll likely sell the 400f/2.8 and buy the 200-400f/4, the extra versatility of the 200-400 I hope will offset the loss of the 400's ability to shoot at f/2.8. Of course Canon have been dicking with this Lens for at least 2 years now, possibly longer, I have a standing order at Cathay Photo in Singapore for it, but at this point it's like the second coming, it's still coming.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > ...but the 200-400 f4 is in the same price range, and kind of gets you "everything telephoto" in one lens.
> ...



The OP did say "this summer", but yes, I am making a few big assumptions. I should have said "if it's available" then it might be worth looking into.


----------

